# How do you Strip Fletching off an arrow



## Paracord Joes (Aug 28, 2010)

I used a semi-dull razor blade in the knife I carry everyday....I am learning too, it was an old arrow and it seemed to take it off with no gouging.


----------



## Carolinaboy32 (Sep 29, 2010)

hmm... I could try that

Anyone else?


----------



## BlacktailBryan (Aug 12, 2010)

I use a steak knife, that has kinda big serrated teeth that contour the shaft nicely. Havent messed up an arrow yet, but if I do I'll be getting a zip strip or other tool.


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

i use a arrow fletch stripper from cabela's item -IK-410666 works well for me......


----------



## Carolinaboy32 (Sep 29, 2010)

That looks interesting, I've seen it in the Catalogs before, but haven't heard anything from people.

Keep em' coming!


----------



## Hog Man (Apr 11, 2010)

I recently had this same questiion. And the answer I got from my brother was to use a dull knife. So i actually used a butter knife to strip the excess glue and it worked great.


----------



## triumph (Dec 24, 2009)

I use a zip strip and also a pro stripper. I find it easier with a little dish soap when removing glue .


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Zip Strip tool ...


----------



## superninja (Nov 25, 2007)

Potato peeler works well.


----------



## jakee (Nov 11, 2010)

all the de fletching tools are ok, But to get the glue off I use a razor blade as well.


----------



## backstraps01 (Apr 20, 2007)

I like the zip strip tool... works pretty well for me.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

You have it right in your own kitchen, but dont let your wife find out

a butter knife without the serated edges...Works better than anything that you can buy and it wont damage/peel the fibers


----------



## Carolinaboy32 (Sep 29, 2010)

Well I ended up getting a Zipstrip today from Bass Pro. I got a $50 gift card there, and I used it on 2 packs of fusion vanes, zipstrip, and pine ridge archery instant adhesive

Thanks for the input fellas


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

Zip strip for the first couple passes then a semi sharp pocket knife for the final glue removal.


----------



## Carolinaboy32 (Sep 29, 2010)

Alright guys, another question. When you are using a wrap and you want to change just the vanes is there anyway to keep the wrap intact? I am going to be using Flo Orange Wraps, and white/orange blazers or Fusions


----------



## Carolinaboy32 (Sep 29, 2010)

Carolinaboy32 said:


> Alright guys, another question. When you are using a wrap and you want to change just the vanes is there anyway to keep the wrap intact? I am going to be using Flo Orange Wraps, and white/orange blazers or Fusions


ttt


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

Carolinaboy32 said:


> Alright guys, another question. When you are using a wrap and you want to change just the vanes is there anyway to keep the wrap intact? I am going to be using Flo Orange Wraps, and white/orange blazers or Fusions


Wrap is gonna be trashed.


----------



## Carolinaboy32 (Sep 29, 2010)

So change wrap every time, ok thanks


----------

